# Probleme bei Einrichtung von LAMP (von Source) auf Debian4.0



## X-Color (29. August 2007)

Hallo Tutorialjaner,
ich bin dabei Debian 4.0 mit Apache, MySQL und PHP zu bestücken. Dabei ergaben sich nach der Installation (die problemlos verlief) einige schwierigkeiten...mehr dazu aber gleich.

Folgendes wurde von Anfang auf einem frischen Debian 4.0 ausgeführt:

```
apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get install build-essential make bin86 && apt-get install libxml2-dev
apt-get install mysql-server-5.0 mysql-client-5.0 libmysqlclient-dev
(apache2.2.4) ./configure --prefix=/etc/apache2 --with-mpm=worker --enable-modules=most && make && make install
(PHP 5.2.3) ./configure --prefix=/etc/php5 --with-mysql=/usr/lib/mysql --with-apxs2=/etc/apache2/bin/apxs && make && make install
```
Soweit sogut, nun würde ich mich gerne an die Arbeit machen und die httpd.conf einrichten. Die Basics sind drin, wobei allerdings Standartmäßig keine Optionen für max/minSpareServers, maxClients vorhanden sind...ist das normal?
Als nächstes fällt mir auf, das nur 2 Module sich im ./modules ordner befinden (httpd.so und ich glaube noch php5lib.so). Wo sind alle anderen wie z.b. mod_rewrite? 
Bei der Konfiguration habe ich eingerichtet das doch alle stabilen module eingerichtet werden sollen.

Als ich dennoch beim nächsten schritt ein PHP-File zu testzwecken aufrufen wollte, wird auch das leider nicht angenommen und der Browser zeigt mir nur den PHP-Code.
Welche Fehler habe ich denn gemacht, damit das ganze noch nicht läuft?

Ich danke euch für die Hilfe,
grüße X-Color


----------



## Sinac (29. August 2007)

Wenn der Browser das PHP File anzeigt könnte das am Apache liegen, dort muss das PHP Modul aktiviert sein und die Extension hinzugefügt werden.
Darf man fragen warum die nicht alles bequem mit APT installierst?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## X-Color (29. August 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Den Grund warum keine PHP-Files umgesetzt wurde schon behoben und läuft nun auch wunderbar. Allerdings habe ich immernoch das Problem das ich nirgends die Module auffinden kann. In meinem modules verzeichnis, befindet sich nur die httpd und libphp5.

Und sicher wäre es über apt-get einfacher, aber ich möchte es auch ohne apt-get können .
Ich danke euch für die Hilfe, Gruß X-Color


----------



## Gunah (30. August 2007)

die module musst du mit compilen...
soweit ich das von apache1.3 und apache 2.0 weiss...

setzt mal hinter ./configure --help... dann zeigt der dir alles an... was du brauchst...
da kannst du einzelnen Module deaktivieren/Aktivieren usw...


----------

